# What is your experience of transitioning from children’s inflammatory bowel disease healthcare services to adult services in the UK?



## IBDbirmingham (Feb 10, 2015)

*What is your experience of transitioning from children’s inflammatory bowel disease healthcare services to adult services in the UK?*

I am using an online questionnaire to explore the experiences of the transition from paediatric (children’s) to adult UK healthcare services in patients with inflammatory bowel disease (IBD). It is unknown what the experience of the transition is like for patients with IBD and therefore the results of this research will help to describe what the experience is like, as well as identify factors that relate to a positive experience, in order to make sure healthcare services are appropriate. 

The questionnaire is anonymous, should take 15-20 minutes to complete and has received a favourable review from the University of Birmingham BMedSc Population Sciences and Humanities Internal Ethics Review Committee.

Eligible participants need to:
- Have inflammatory bowel disease that was diagnosed before the age of 18
- Have transitioned from paediatric IBD services to adult services
- Be aged 18 – 29
- Live in the United Kingdom

To view more detailed information about the questionnaire and to participate please click this link: 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/SFNBWDN

If you have any questions please email IBDbirmingham@hotmail.com

Thank you!
Eleanor Dawkins


----------



## IBDbirmingham (Mar 21, 2015)

-bump-


----------

